# the Jetty



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

102cm x 76cm on stretched canvas









Paul
www.paulbennettfineart.com


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Just looked through your posts and your work is fantastic! You've got such a vivid style, love it!


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you PencilMeIn, I like to try all subjects and strive for realism although I seem to be drawn back to water scenes much of the time.

Paul
www.paulbennettfineart.com:)


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't paint, but drawing water is the most difficult thing for me!


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

I would think drawing water would be extremely difficult, with paint there is a bit more freedom.

Paul
www.paulbennettfineart.com


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

so very realistic, I can almost hear the water and the dock creaking!


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Charlene, it does have an eerie stillness about it I hadn't really thought about before.

Paul
www.paulbennettfineart.com


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

oh, it's not eerie at all! It's a wonderful, calm painting. still and serene, makes me wish I was there and not where I am in the middle of a rotten city!


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

That's the joy of painting Charlene, takes you away from all that for a while.
I'm nearly finished a still life for a change, will post it in the next day or two.
Paul
www.paulbennettfineart.com


----------

